

Show HN: Livingjunction.com - User created social magazines - laesvirta
http://livingjunction.com

======
rorrr
So it's like blogging, but you're forced to break everything into pages.

You're trying to emulate an ancient technology (printed pages) with the new
technology (html5), which natively doesn't have the limits that printed pages
have, but you added these limits for some strange reason.

Don't get me wrong, the samples on the website are nice, but it's a freaking
pain to click through pages instead of scrolling.

